# Sissy bar



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SAW in Victoria
T Tops and More in Port O’Connor

Yes the kill was bad.


----------



## Outdoorsie Jen (Dec 12, 2020)

Do you have the inserts on your platform? If so, I have a sissy bar that I do not use and maybe interested in selling it.


----------

